# Broadband tariffs may go UP



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

> The tariffs of broadband and internet services in India could be heading skywards soon, if the proposed license structure is implemented. The Department of Telecommunications (DoT) has proposed a one-time license fee of Rs 15 crore, as compared to the Rs 30 lakh that is applicable at present.
> 
> “If internet service providers opt for the UL, then the cost of internet and broadband services will go up," said Rajesh Charia, President of Internet Service Provider Association of India (ISPAI).
> 
> ...



Broadband tariffs may go up under new proposed license framework - Internet | ThinkDigit News


----------



## Desmond (Feb 18, 2013)

zzzz

As if FUP was not bad enough.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 18, 2013)

We already pay a  lot for speeds like 512 kbps/1mbps


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2013)

God bless India


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 18, 2013)

Why don't they increase the speed instead of tariff?

I pay a lot for 256kbps.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 18, 2013)

As if it was cheap in the 1st place....


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2013)

Up the price,  and down the bandwidth please, it'll make everything perfect.
M........ nothing.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

oh dear.. i am not surrendering my crap BSNL anymore... 500/mnth with 2-8am unlimited @2Mbps. its good..


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

*Need moar moooneeey hurrrr,*

*i.imgur.com/fwCqBso.png

For the sake of not getting arrested I'm not naming the characters, but feel free so imagine their names


----------



## KDroid (Feb 18, 2013)

Huh? I had recently read that they may go down. They were planning to abolish the service tax on broadband. 

Abolish service tax on broadband services: DoT | Business Standard


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

Now i cant trust any news!


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh dear !!!!

This is beyond pathetic


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Feb 18, 2013)

then the broadband tariffs will starts at the range from 1000Rs


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2013)

When will the government understand that facilities like internet are a major requirement for the development of socity? Better internet=easier access to quality content=no tension from crapy teachers=better education.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2013)

Technically VoIP is just voice data piggybacking on normal internet data right?
Why should the providers pay more for the spectrum they have already bought ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Technically VoIP is just voice data piggybacking on normal internet data right?
> Why should the providers pay more for the spectrum they have already bought ?


Because if you use VOIP you do not have to pay to the government for calls and hence they lose revenue, they want to tax you for every call you make, doesn't matter over phone or over internet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 18, 2013)

@TDF Friends,it is meant to curb our freedoms.If the tariffs soar up,how many would go to cybercafes or how many of us(exceptions aside)would bear the financial pressure(bill) as an important priority in our daily lives...???????????


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

Buying Movies/Music and games would be cheaper now


----------



## Myth (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Buying Movies/Music and games would be cheaper now



lol. True.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Because if you use VOIP you do not have to pay to the government for calls and hence they lose revenue, they want to tax you for every call you make, doesn't matter over phone or over internet.



Yes, true. What I mean is that these service providers have already bought the spectrum, so why should they be paying any more money now just because they want to offer VoIP?

Because this burden is only going o be offloaded on the shoulders of the users which in turn would mean that the service wont exactly be cheap and in that case the whole argument of cheap VoIP calls is lost. I mean, cellular calls in India are already amongst the cheapest anywhere in the world apparently, so any service that is "cheap" has to be cheaper than that. And this move by the govt, if enforced, might fill the government coffers with a little more money for some corrupt politician to gobble but not help anyone else.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

/me check for jobs in Sweden.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yes, true. What I mean is that these service providers have already bought the spectrum, so why should they be paying any more money now just because they want to offer VoIP?
> 
> Because this burden is only going o be offloaded on the shoulders of the users which in turn would mean that the service wont exactly be cheap and in that case the whole argument of cheap VoIP calls is lost. I mean, cellular calls in India are already amongst the cheapest anywhere in the world apparently, so any service that is "cheap" has to be cheaper than that. And this move by the govt, if enforced, might fill the government coffers with a little more money for some corrupt politician to gobble but not help anyone else.


*i.imgur.com/crNX53K.png


----------



## theserpent (Feb 18, 2013)

I have no idea when will we get good speeds in India


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

i have..








































you wont.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> When will the government understand that facilities like internet are a major requirement for the development of socity? Better internet=easier access to quality content=no tension from crapy teachers=better education.


  In a country where computers are considered as luxury goods(as for as govt. is concerned), no wonder these type of news will follow.  Looks like another govt. attempt to prevent access to information.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 18, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I have no idea when will we get good speeds in India



 Every One knows this............................ Why Dont you  ?? 
NEVER............................. Yeah you heard that right ...................... NEVER

We will just keep paying higher prices with our hard earned money for 256/512 kbps +++++++++++++++++++ FUP



harshilsharma63 said:


> When will the government understand that facilities like internet are a major requirement for the development of socity? Better internet=easier access to quality content=no tension from crapy teachers=better education.



HAve you even git your aakash tablet Yet ??

First Get it Then Expect the govt to do this !


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 18, 2013)

*img831.imageshack.us/img831/5747/liuliu.png

As if the current prices are good.

Stupid oldies at DoT plan to go back to 128Kbps speed or they want ISPs to offer stupid plans like 5GB per 1K rental.

Meh! even image urls have censor?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 18, 2013)

I am already using 1 mbps plan for 999 rupees. Don't want to hike that more.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

isnt this for new customers only?? existing customers WILL have the existing tariffs, right???


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> isnt this for new customers only?? existing customers WILL have the existing tariffs, right???


Guess 

BSNL does an interesting thing, I used to have 5GB 1k Night UL Plan, that plan was removed, as an existing customer I was supposed to keep using it as long as I like, after 7 months one day I was suddenly bumped down to 256kbps UL, BSNL people told me that it was by mistake, so I told them ok, get it fixed by next billing cycle, and when that time came they told me since the 1k plan is no longer available I have to select a current plan, and I had to take 2.5GB 500/- Night UL plan, this is how they would screw you, not everyone at once, but little by little all would be screwed.


----------



## Geek9 (Feb 18, 2013)

Really sad news considering that India is already deprived in terms of 2G / 3G development happening across the world. This will further hamper development of our rural areas.


----------



## nginx (Feb 19, 2013)

Good job DoT. We can all go back to using 56kbps modems now or pay 1000 bucks for 256kbps. Now that's what I call progress.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Feb 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> isnt this for new customers only?? existing customers WILL have the existing tariffs, right???



No, They will most definitely change your plan to the new one with the updated tariff from the next billing cycle. Or they may play games with you like tkin explained 

I hope it doesn't affect my beloved Beam Fiber, now since I am used to 10 Mbps speeds, I don't think I will get used to any speed lower than that


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

On the other hand
Is Skype illegal in India? BSNL honcho seems to think so


----------



## nginx (Feb 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> On the other hand
> Is Skype illegal in India? BSNL honcho seems to think so



At the end of the day it all comes down to the government wanting control/restrict flow of information and also making money while they are at it. Services like Skype are fully legal but they will declare it illegal just because it allows unrestricted flow of information which the government has no control over. Also thanks to Skype people with smartphones are using it as a free alternative to expensive 3G calling. Of course that ain't gonna fly with BSNL, so now its time to tax VOIP. Makes you wonder if the government actually exists to serve the public.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 19, 2013)

Already,my monthly BSNL bill for 900ULD Plan has risen by Rs.81/-, may be due to error also!!!
I have to get it clarified soon,because till January 2013,I used to pay Rs.801/- p.m. for this Plan(Rs.900/- : DISCOUNT AVAILED @ 20% BY ME)
That means  I have to be ready to shell out more!@$&&^%%%$!


----------



## shoebahmed (Feb 19, 2013)

glad i use beamfiber.. I get 15 mbps for 1100


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

shoebahmed said:


> glad i use beamfiber.. I get 15 mbps for 1100


I'm coming to Hyd soon


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 19, 2013)

Is our government so poor ?

They are running after each and every opportunity to make MONEY..... 

What is left behind, they are even talking about taxing agriculture ..... just to curve the governments deficit.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Tech&ME said:


> Is our government so poor ?
> 
> They are running after each and every opportunity to make MONEY.....
> 
> What is left behind, they are even talking about taxing agriculture ..... just to curve the governments deficit.


Replace poor with Greedy


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Guess
> 
> BSNL does an interesting thing, I used to have 5GB 1k Night UL Plan, that plan was removed, as an existing customer I was supposed to keep using it as long as I like, after 7 months one day I was suddenly bumped down to 256kbps UL, BSNL people told me that it was by mistake, so I told them ok, get it fixed by next billing cycle, and when that time came they told me since the 1k plan is no longer available I have to select a current plan, and I had to take 2.5GB 500/- Night UL plan, this is how they would screw you, not everyone at once, but little by little all would be screwed.



i'd like to see them try that with me..  



Tech&ME said:


> Is our government so poor ?
> 
> They are running after each and every opportunity to make MONEY.....
> 
> What is left behind, they are even talking about taxing agriculture ..... just to curve the governments deficit.





tkin said:


> Replace poor with Greedy



and govt with dirty politicians eager to fill their swiss bank coffers


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 19, 2013)

Abandon thread country.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Darn it. I am already paying 850 for less than 30KBps average speeds what more do they want.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> *Darn it. I am already paying 850 for less than 30KBps average speeds what more do they want.*


You have my sympathy


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Darn it. I am already paying 850 for less than 30KBps average speeds what more do they want.



OBVIOUSLY [Y]Our $$$.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 20, 2013)

i am paying 125 for 1 GB...


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Mar 2, 2013)

The hike is not justified at all..If they had a plan where they increased the speeds and increased the tariff to an extent it would have been a win win situation but with them only increasing tariff and the speeds remaining the same i dont see the whole point of the hike.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 2, 2013)

F@$k!!! Just when I was thinking of leaving college hostel and moving to a flat for internet connectivity. College wifi sucks. Does anyone know when this will be implemented????


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Wait you forgot to add the spectrum pressure. which all these companies are going to make back by charging consumers absurd amounts of money...



Inceptionist said:


> Abandon thread country.



they will charge you for that too..


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 7, 2013)

BSNL has already increased the rates by Rs 50


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

nginx said:


> At the end of the day it all comes down to the government wanting control/restrict flow of information and also making money while they are at it. Services like Skype are fully legal but they will declare it illegal just because it allows unrestricted flow of information which the government has no control over. Also thanks to Skype people with smartphones are using it as a free alternative to expensive 3G calling. Of course that ain't gonna fly with BSNL, so now its time to tax VOIP. Makes you wonder if the government actually exists to serve the public.



its to make money .... the government ( i think they dont even deserved to be called that, its an insult to that word ) the netas only care about filling their pockets.... they give loan wavers.. subsidies which dont even reach the needy and they demand honest tax payers for hard earned money for buying property, sports cars and influencing industry policy. 

The netas seemed to have adopted a stand where they have both - the industry and the poor in their pockets... since the educated middle class contribute as the highest percentage of the tax and comprise of the smallest percentage in population they are milking them...


----------



## hitesh (Mar 7, 2013)

tkin said:


> Guess
> 
> BSNL does an interesting thing, I used to have 5GB 1k Night UL Plan, that plan was removed, as an existing customer I was supposed to keep using it as long as I like, after 7 months one day I was suddenly bumped down to 256kbps UL, BSNL people told me that it was by mistake, so I told them ok, get it fixed by next billing cycle, and when that time came they told me since the 1k plan is no longer available I have to select a current plan, and I had to take 2.5GB 500/- Night UL plan, this is how they would screw you, not everyone at once, but little by little all would be screwed.



Creepy


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

paying 1k for 1mbps / month since the last 3 years... 





> Ya Ali, Maddad !


----------



## sbnaul (Mar 28, 2013)

Here it is 700 for a month for 1MBps unlimited


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 28, 2013)

Here Rs600 for 3mbps Upto 30gb then 1mbps FTTC CONNECTION

For 1k you get 15mbps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 29, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Here Rs600 for 3mbps Upto 30gb then 1mbps FTTC CONNECTION
> 
> For 1k you get 15mbps



Ok,ok we know how great Beam is,no need to rub salt to our wounds


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ok,ok we know how great Beam is,no need to rub salt to our wounds



Its not BEAM, its APPLE...
and its less than beam by Rs.60, FUP is 30GB, and after that its 1MBPS
I get both up and down speed equally like 2.60~2.90MBPS


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

Here 850/- for 512kbps with first 6gb 2Mbps!! God pls make me study so that i can have good job abroad where i have unlimited high speed internet  and p2p privacy


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 29, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Here 850/- for 512kbps with first 6gb 2Mbps!! God pls make me study so that i can have good job abroad where i have unlimited high speed internet  and p2p privacy



well when you will be able to eat at McD/burger shop @10/medium then you will find $59.99 puny then you will not look for p2p


----------



## Theodre (Mar 29, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> well when you will be able to eat at McD/burger shop @10/medium then you will find $59.99 puny then you will not look for p2p



Dude, i have the answer for that bro  Just watchout for a new thread in Open Source category  I have to make sure about it  After that i will post the thread  Suspense


----------

